# Cycle groups



## Monteselce (Feb 5, 2018)

Any cyclists out there?

Is there a list or register where you can find cycling groups to join.
We will be spending a lot of time in Gargano area, Foggia.

I the UK a lot of groups form Face Book clubs, not sure if Italy is the same.

Thanks


----------

